# Unable to use HP Photosmart 8450

## mattsavigear

I have reinstalled cups, foomatic chunks and hplip, and I just cannot get my HP8450 working, though it had worked in the past. I deleted the printer in cups because it had stopped working - I kept getting a "foomatic-rip failed" message when trying to print test pages which I was unable to fix. I cannot get hp-setup to add my printer again - it finds the printer on the network, fails to offer me a suitable PPD, so I select the recommended one and then the setup fails with no useful message.

A manual printer setup gets the printer back up, but I still get the error "usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed". I'm sure I'm using the correct driver: HP PhotoSmart 8400 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

The cups error log looks like this:

```
D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Parsing PPD file ...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option ColorSpace

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option Resolution

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option PageSize

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option PageRegion

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option Model

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option PrintoutMode

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option InputSlot

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option ImageableArea

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option PaperDimension

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option Duplex

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option Quality

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Added option Font

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Parameter Summary

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] -----------------

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Spooler: cups

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Printer: HP8450

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Shell: /bin/sh

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HP8450.ppd

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] ATTR file: 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Printer model: HP PhotoSmart 8400 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Job title: Test Page

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] File(s) to be printed: 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] <STDIN>

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:d45f47b4-74c8-3637-473e-632745865455'

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:d45f47b4-74c8-3637-473e-632745865455.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] ================================================

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] File: <STDIN>

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] ================================================

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Reading PostScript input ...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] -----------

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%EndProlog

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] -----------

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%EndSetup

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] -----------

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] New page:  1 1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] End of page header

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Stopping search for page header options

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found:       lineto            % Move there...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Starting renderer

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] JCL: <job data> 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%Trailer

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%Pages: 1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Found: %%EOF

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Closing renderer

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] renderer PID kid4=11710

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="deskjet 5600" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-sstdout=%stderr' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 5600' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=%stdout' '-'

W [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] grey pen has low ink

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Error: /ioerror in --showpage--

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Operand stack:

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] 1   true

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Execution stack:

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1905   1   3   %oparray_pop   1904   1   3   %oparray_pop   1888   1   3   %oparray_pop   1771   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   1777   0   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Dictionary stack:

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] --dict:1155/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:99/200(L)--

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Current allocation mode is local

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Last OS error: 32

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] GPL Ghostscript 8.61: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] renderer return value: 1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] renderer received signal: 1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] KID4 finished

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] KID3 exited with status 3

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Renderer process finished

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Killing process 11709 (KID3)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] [Job 404] Error closing renderer

E [29/Feb/2008:13:30:21 +0000] PID 11704 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:23 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/HP8450 HTTP/1.1

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:23 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [29/Feb/2008:13:30:23 +0000] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 11716

```

Can anyone help here?

After all these years, Linux printing still seems to be the most nightmarish kluge, I have never had a smooth ride setting it up.   :Sad: 

----------

## thegnome

I think I'm suffering the same fault:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-681335-highlight-.html

You haven't found a solution to this yet have you? <hopeful>  :Smile: 

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hi guys, just ran into this with my Brother HL 2070N. Here's how I fixed it:

-Emerged the foomatic db and filters packages

-Logged into cups web interface and chose "Printers" then "Modify Printer"

-At the Name/Location/Description screen hit "Continue"

-On the device screen, make sure your device is selected and hit "Continue"

Here's what made the difference for me- I had downloaded a .ppd file from linuxprinting.org for my printer. The foomatic packages added many more native options, and I was able to select a different driver for the printer. 

After this change, the error message was gone, and I was able to print a test page. 

Hope this helps.

----------

